

U.K. police allegedly arrest Lizard Squad hacker - DMBisson
http://www.dailydot.com/crime/lizard-squad-vinnie-omari-arrested/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-
ne...](http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/second-
member-of-hacker-group-lizard-squad-allegedly-arrested/), which points to
this.

